# Need some advice on upset stomach please



## JayBird (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi everyone, haven't posted in a while but have been looking and keeping up on the forum. First off I love this site and happy to be part of it! Ok here's my dilemma ... I have a almost 7 month old pup, he is current on all his shots and has developed a case of diarrhea since Friday night, I came home to find it in his kennel which he never ever has done. I went thru quite a time w/ my previous pup( 7 yoa) that I had to put down last sept b/c of a hard fought battle w/ cancer so I'm familiar w/ what lil pit go thru sometimes. So I decided to take his food away for 24....and sat night late it returned to a somewhat small but close to normal poop, w/ a small piece of stick in it, he got a hold of a piece of stick last week when I had him in the yard off leash and I'm guessing he may have swallowed some of it. So his poop has since returned back to runny and I found another piece of stick in it today. Occasionally I'm seeing small bright red spots in it but not all the time. I don't mind taking him to the vet if need be , but I really wanted some input from you guys cause I'm sure you've had similar experiences! He has remained very active this whole time playing as usual and still excited to eat as usual. I wasn't positive if the chicken and rice diet would help or hurt in this situation. So what would you guys recommend ??? Thanks Jason


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Hmmm. if he ate a stick and your still seeing it since he ate it last week then I would get him checked out by your vet. he could have something going on internally from the stick since your seeing small amounts of blood and pieces of stick still. Could he possibly have gotten into anything else in the yard? I could tell you to add some canned 100% pure pumpkin to his food to firm him up or feed him boiled chicken and white rice for a few days but I'm not a vet and he may need one to see whats going on


----------



## JayBird (Sep 11, 2011)

If it help I know he didn't eat the entire stick b/c I took it away , however he did chew on it for a lil bit before I got it away from him. As far as I know the only thing I've seen him ever mess w/ in the yard other than the stick was some acorns and something around my Bradford pear tree , but I'm pretty confident he did not eat any of em whole if at all. I've never heard if / tried the pumpkin , but I had to feed my previous pup the chicken and rice whenever his sensitive stomach got into stuff he wasn't suppose too..


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Plain Regular Yogart mixed with food.. If red continues he may need checked.
A stick piece can get stuck in a pup/dog. Cause internal bleeding if not removed.
Have heard of it happening, but never to me. 

Is he still on puppy food, or did you make a switch to adult?
Keep on puppy food for a year,,,JMA


----------



## JayBird (Sep 11, 2011)

Goeman , no He is still on puppy food ( pedigree.. Yeah I know it's garbage gonna try to switch to a better food when he's a year, unless y'all have a better suggustion that I can get at possible Tractor Supply, been looking at TOTW but it doesn't have a puppy food .. Does it ??) but no diet change and a update his stool this morning has no sticks and/ or blood and was getting closer to normal consistency. Gonna see what the next one looks like a lil later today once he eats.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I haven't fed my dogs puppy foods in years and they all have been healthy and strong . My bitch was weaned onto taste of the wild at the breeders so thats what she ate was an all life stages food. I now feed her a RAW diet and my future dogs will only eat raw because of the garbage they put in kibble. Not all kibbles are created equal though such as pedigree compared to TOTW. I'd get him off that crap now and get him on totw which has far superior ingredients compared to pedigree. JMO  glad he seems to be doing better


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

JayBird said:


> Goeman , no He is still on puppy food ( pedigree.. Yeah I know it's garbage gonna try to switch to a better food when he's a year, unless y'all have a better suggustion that I can get at possible Tractor Supply, been looking at TOTW but it doesn't have a puppy food .. Does it ??) but no diet change and a update his stool this morning has no sticks and/ or blood and was getting closer to normal consistency. Gonna see what the next one looks like a lil later today once he eats.


Good to hear.

People will feed what they want, for whatever reason. Some follow the crowd, and get what another says is best.
I will not feed a raw diet. I cannot with the number of dogs I have, even if I wanted.
All my dogs have ever had is Purina Pro Plan, Beef and Rice, or Chicken and Rice, Shredded Blend. 
I even put a bitch on it when she is whelping, the puppy feed. The feed effects the milk.
Whatever one feeds a pup, it makes a difference in the way the pup develops, in all aspects.

TS should carry it, if you chose that route. But don't jump to whatever you switch to, but gradually add to it.
Dry Puppy Food Products - Products - Purina Pro Plan - Products - Purina Pro Plan


----------



## JayBird (Sep 11, 2011)

Jus a update ... D Bo has been doing fine since Wednesday. No trace of blood or stinks any longer and stool is back solid!! Thank y'all so very much for your help a tremendous help as usual . Note- I will check into the puppy food situation now that he's fine. What the best that I can do for him. Thanks again Jason


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I have always used 100% pure pumpkin (not pumpkin mix) for a sensitive tummy. Works like a dream. During the season, I actually buy whole pumpkins, wash them off and throw them in the yard. My boys love them and eat them right up as a treat. Friends have even seen videos of them devouring the whole pumpkins so at the end of Halloween, they give me their pumpkins for the dogs as long as candles or other items weren't placed inside the pumpkin. Recycle/Reuse.

Personal and financial preference on choice of food is diverse. I was an Ol'Roy kinda girl until last year. After research, I chose to change to Blue Buffalo fish and sweet potato. I found the initial cost was staggering on my budget, a 50lb Ol'Roy was $18, BB for 30lbs was $57. I initially thought OMG there was no way I was going to be able to afford that with two dogs, one being a 120lb Mastiff. 

I found that providing them a better quality of food, the food lasted longer and was cheaper in the long run. I could feed them less and they were satisfied not to mention it was healthier for them and their coats shined. When it is on sale I double up making it even more cost effective.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

glad to hear your pup is doing better. My boy eats and passes sticks and grass all the time. I also use pumpkin daily to keep him regular. about a tablespoon in each meal.


----------

